# Cory VS Otto



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

get both. I have a 55 gallon with 14 corydoras and an otto, 3 loaches and rummies.

You wont crowd the bottom with the ottos, they never stick there. And if you are concerned about food, then when you feed them put pellets on one side of the tank and then put some on the other. They will eventually get distributed.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Corys won't eat algae. Go with Ottos, 4 would be fine.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks both of you!
shortfin, I wasn't sure if they did or not, I though some types did.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

There are no cory that I'm aware of that eats algae. Algae wafers yes, but not algae on glass or plants.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, that must have been what confused me about them. Hahaha

So I'll probably go with Ottos.
Is there alot of difference among subspecies, or are they generally all the same?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

While there a other species within the otocinclus family. The one your likely to find is Otocinclus Vittatus. Those other ones are hard to find, so I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

They like to be in groups, so bigger the group the better. Cory's would be a nice addition with the Oto's. Same thing on Cory's, the bigger the group the better.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Get both. Cories and Otos are great fish for the planted tank!


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

Get both. I love corys, hence "julii cory".

Otos are great algae eaters, and they normally hang on the leaves of plants or on the glass, I never see mine on the bottom unless there is something wrong with them.
Be aware that otos are kinda sensitive fish, I've bought many of them, two at a time, and they always lasted a day or two, it's only been recent that I was able to keep one for a couple of months already, and 3 days ago I bought 2 more and so far so good. Just read about them.

Corys are awesome IMO. They are so peaceful and non aggressive, not greedy at all. I love them all but I tend to like panda corys because they stay small and they are also the most active fish in my tank. If you get a group of 5 of 6, you won't be disappointed.

Otos are your glass cleaners, algae eaters, and corys are your bottom feeders.

E


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Just picked up 2x more green cories to be friends with my one, lone "Bowser". Now he is happily schooling. 

Cories are cool little fish, but so are otos, and they are nice for algae control.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Ottos will be fine in a group of 4. I have 4 in my tank, and they don't realy stay together most the time anyway. The LFS only had 4, but I was originally going to get 7. I Keep saying I'm going to get 3 more but it never crosses my mind when I'm see them at the store, and I don't want them bad enough to pay a 50 dollar shipping fee.


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

my ottos are some of my favorites cause they constantly seem like they are exploring at all levels in the tank.


----------

